# ID Please! Beach dragon species???



## elliottweedie (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I was taking a walk through the sand dunes of my local beach today and stumbled across a little dragon. This is the first time I have seen one like this for a number of years. Which is not the best sign of a great population. The reason I would like to ID this beautiful little guy is to try and possibly get some better protection of their habitat to enable growth of the population. Any help in identifying would be of great help! I'm from Mackay, Queensland. Roughly central Queensland to help with possible species/related species. I found him within the grasses that edge the beach line. No burrows sited present in the areas around. The lizards tail would be nearly two and a half time longer then SVL. (Which I put roughly at 4-5cm). Any other info you might need let me know. 

Thanks in advance guys. 
Elliot.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 8, 2016)

Pictures don't work mate.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Given where you saw it, it is almost certainly a Tommy Roundhead (_Diporiphora australis_). They have three stripes on the back – a grey one down the middle and a creamy coloured one either side. Google images for it and compare.


----------

